# Is Summer bay condos that bad?



## Trudgy (Aug 21, 2013)

Hey guys, 

brand new to this site as a paying member and brand new to timeshares (haven't even gone on vacation at one yet), however I am ready to book using my vacation village cert.  

I have been looking at summer bay condos as there are lot sof things for a small child to enjoy like the splash pad, play ground and very close for grocery's however I have read alot of bad things on yelp, hotels.com and other review sites that the units are dirty and would never go back etc. But then also read glowing reviews. I joined here to have access to the reviews but unfortunately there isn't a super recent one done.

Anyone been there recently and can give me a tip on what building I should ask for? or any insights.  Being the first time we are going on a timeshare vacation I want it to be fairly nice (step up from the budget hotels) as we are bringing family members as well to show off what we can get. 

My other thoughts were at Wyndham Cypress Palms, but it just didn't look like a whole ton for a young child to do

October 5th is our intended travel time


thanks guys,


----------



## tug1873 (Aug 21, 2013)

I stayed at summer bay last year and the unit was really nice.  I had a nice location though for the unit.  Some people may be disappointed if they have a room without a view.  

Others may not like the location west of disneyworld if they want to visit other parks. I was just visiting Disney so I liked the location.


----------



## Sea Six (Aug 21, 2013)

I don't think I'd even consider staying there, having to look at the damage from the sink hole or hear stories about it.  I'd have trouble sleeping, wondering if I was going to swallowed up in the middle of the night.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Aug 21, 2013)

Basically, sinkholes are rare. Think about the stats: how many hotel/timeshares are in Orlando (at least 600), and how many have had sinkholes over the last 30 years? One. How many have opened up in Orlando total? Under 100 (unless you say "all time").

TS


----------



## Trudgy (Aug 21, 2013)

yeah not too worried about the sinkhole, maybe that'll keep some away and it won't be as busy.


----------



## tug1873 (Aug 21, 2013)

The sinkhole already happened I would also suspect that there is a new engineering study going on at Summer Bay. Odds are you are more likely to hit a sinkhole at some other resort before summer bay again.  That includes disney resorts.


----------



## Dori (Aug 21, 2013)

We have stayed at Summer Bay on many occasions, and have loved every visit. We never experienced units that were dirty or unkempt. The staff is friendly and helpful. The pools and grounds are very well-maintained. I don't think you would be disappointed in the least. 

I would not suggest the Villas at Summer Bay (a totally different resort code), as they don't have balconies. 

Dori


----------



## Weimaraner (Aug 21, 2013)

What about the Houses of Summer Bay? Haven't stayed at this resort but they look awesome.


----------



## sfwilshire (Aug 22, 2013)

The Houses are awesome. 

Sheila


----------



## timeos2 (Aug 22, 2013)

Sea Six said:


> I don't think I'd even consider staying there, having to look at the damage from the sink hole or hear stories about it.  I'd have trouble sleeping, wondering if I was going to swallowed up in the middle of the night.



Summer Bay has no corner on the sinkhole market. The odds of one occurring are the same there as at any other timeshare (or home or business or park ride!) in the area. That shouldn't be a worry.


----------



## gjw007 (Aug 22, 2013)

Summer bay had the worst units that I had ever stayed in.  I stayed during early December, a light period so there was no excuses for being put in such a poor unit.  The bathroom walls were damaged, I'm guessing by water.  The bathtub piping had solid objects (probably plaster) included with the water so you got junk in the water if you filled the tub.  The carpet was so worn that the loose threads would catch your feet enough to trip you.  While the furniture was worn, it isn't something I would complain about but the carpet and especially the bathroom was a problem. When I reported it, I was told the unit was scheduled to be refurnished the next month and they were currently refurbishing units in the adjacent building.

Given there was empty units where they could have moved me but didn't, summer bay is not high on my list.  I understand maintenance issues, it is the response when issues are brought that concerns me and summer bay failed this when I was there.  I haven't been there since, about 6 or 7 years ago.

The sink hole was an act of god and not summer bays fault per se unless they had a survey done that had showed a high risk due to the soil samples.  I would be concerned if they failed to have a thorough survey go through heir property for the future possible sinkhole issues after this incident.  I would think all firms in the area (orange lake,Disney) should do the same.  The problem with massive sinkholes from what I understand is all throughout Florida.


----------



## Dori (Aug 22, 2013)

We have stayed in The Houses a total of four times. Twice, we used our weeks and invited DH's sister and her husband. Twice, they booked their weeks and invited us! 

We adore The Houses! I really consider them the best trades we have ever done. That's saying a lot, as we have completed over 100 exchanges in the past 21 years. If one ever comes up for your timeframe, grab it! You won't be disappointed.

Dori


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2013)

I agree with Dori, the Houses are our favorite timeshare.


----------



## Sea Six (Aug 22, 2013)

Trudgy said:


> yeah not too worried about the sinkhole, maybe that'll keep some away and it won't be as busy.



You could probably get a room with a view of the demolition work.  How often can someone say they sat on their balcony and watched as other buildings in the resort were demolished due to a natural disaster?  You'd be the first that I can think of.


----------



## Happytravels (Aug 23, 2013)

*Summeer Bay condo*

https://picasaweb.google.com/116784332597982580848/OrlandoDestin2012?authkey=Gv1sRgCL_N2rPoja7KRA


For you to make a good decision.  

We took A LOT OF PICTURES last year on our visit.  We love the place and all it has to offer. See the link above.


----------



## Trudgy (Aug 23, 2013)

thanks for all the info! I am using a weeks cert from vacation village and I cannot see October 5th yet for some reason, perhaps they are holding off untill everything was finalized with the surveyors etc. which according to there website they are back to normal operations and taking reservations. 

posting this video today

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MS_F27PXmmc&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 24, 2013)

Sea Six said:


> I don't think I'd even consider staying there, having to look at the damage from the sink hole or hear stories about it.  I'd have trouble sleeping, wondering if I was going to swallowed up in the middle of the night.



Wouldn't that be like staying in Marco in the Summer, and worrying if the next 'cane was going to wash the island away...


----------



## Sea Six (Aug 28, 2013)

Talent312 said:


> Wouldn't that be like staying in Marco in the Summer, and worrying if the next 'cane was going to wash the island away...



At least you get a weeks warning with a hurricane.  When they say evacuate, you pack up and move out.  There are so many other NICER resorts in the Disney area NOT going thru this storm, why even bother?  Makes no sense to me.


----------

